# Look what I made!!! caution: adorable!



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

cant see it


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Scroll..... lol


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

ok good cant wait to see it


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok scroll a little more! :-D


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey hun no one can see, cuz your profile is private.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

DANGET! I'm sorry guys. Try this...


Make your own Glitter Graphics


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you guys like them...


Glitter Graphics


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw that is soo cute!!!! 
Blu is sooooo adorable, aww!


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

awwww thats so adorable! shes so cute


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Love the hat


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

yay cute!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Very nice pictures. Very cute!


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

AWWWWWW!!!!! so cute! wat breed?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

So far we know he's MAINLY a Few Spot Appaloosa. I think he has lots of QH in him and some Arabian in his background.  

I see some of you guys made your own!!! Yay!!!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

i did one!!! I feel like a kid because it was fun!!!!!


----------



## CrazyHorseChick (Oct 7, 2007)

To cute! How in the world did you make those, I can't figure it out for my life! lol I'm such a blond!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

They're all brilliant! :wink:


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

CrazyHorseChick said:


> To cute! How in the world did you make those, I can't figure it out for my life! lol I'm such a blond!


mine is so basic cause i couldn't work it out either!!!! LOL


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> DANGET! I'm sorry guys. Try this...
> 
> 
> Make your own Glitter Graphics


good, i can see it now!

it's really cute!


----------

